# 85 200sx stock boost



## ca18pulsar (Mar 24, 2003)

anyone know the stock boost of a 85 ca18et??


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

most older nissan from that time use about 7lbs....


----------



## gspot (Oct 29, 2002)

Are you thinking of dropping that in place of your CA18de? If so, Nismo makes a high performance cam for that engine. One thing to think about is that the engine in the 85 was for a rear wheel drive and may not have the correct mount locations for a front wheel drive car.


----------



## ca18pulsar (Mar 24, 2003)

no i was just going to use the turbo off of one to get stuff setup and going and i don't want much boost to start with cuz of my 10:1 CR, i did try to put the engine in with my dohc head on it but that was a no go


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You have a manifold for your ca18DE?


----------



## ca18pulsar (Mar 24, 2003)

yeah, i made it myself. its alot easier than i thought it would be, i dunno why more people don't do it this way. not to mention cost, materials so far i don't think have even cost me 60$


----------

